# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENDO HOJA DE PLÁTANO PARA TAMALES

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

ATENCIÓN SUPER MERCADOS, RESTAURANTES, Y PÚBLICO EN GENERAL 
Desde la selva de la región Ucayali, vendemos hojas de plátanos para tamales. 
Hojas lavadas, desinfectadas y ahumadas.  
Consultar precios 
Nuestra capacidad no tiene límites, escríbanos:  
SR. FERNANDO ZEGARRA TORRES fzegarra@ztnaturalperu.com
961027798Temas similares: Chocolate Negro Gourmet Hoja Verde BUSCAMOS CONTRATO PARA PROVEER PLÁTANO BELLACO Y YUCA BLANCA VENDEMOS PLATANO BELLACO Y YUCA PARA CHIFLES, HARIA, EXPORTACIÓN, BUSCO CONTRATO Café de Altura Arábica Hoja Verde hoja de oregano para exportacion

----------

